# Peptide Support



## SwoleChamp (Jun 1, 2011)

Post up what peptides you've used, how ya used them, and the results you got.
Hoping to make this a thread full of info for all peptide users/researchers.

Ill start:

Currently,

I*GF1 LR3* 50mcg AM

*MGF* 100mcg Post Workout

*Ipamorelin & Mod GRF 1-29 *, 100mcg each, PM

i run the igf and mgf 4 weeks on 4 weeks off. while im on the igf and mgf i only use the ipamorelin and mod grf at night, using it in the am with igf will blunt the effects of the igf for those who didnt know.

when im not using igf and mgf, i use the ipa/mod grf combo in am as well as pm.

results:
Vasculartiy like a Mofo, decreased bf within days of igf/mgf combo, better recovery and deep vivid dreams on the ipa/grf...i also notice i stay leaner when its just the ipa/grf combo x2 daily as well. also i pack on some size quick with the igf.mgf combo, anywhere from 5-10 lbs of lean mass is usual for me

anyone feel free to post any questions you have here as well. ill check back periodically...im familiar with all peptides.


----------



## tampajay70 (Jul 18, 2011)

SwoleChamp said:


> Post up what peptides you've used, how ya used them, and the results you got.
> Hoping to make this a thread full of info for all peptide users/researchers.
> 
> Ill start:
> ...


Hey Swole...thnx for the info.  I do have a couple of questions for you about your current schedule of peps.  First off, you are only using IGF at 50mcg per day?  From what I have read, that seems like a very low dose (again..this is just what I have read and am no way overly informed about peptides)  just looking for accurate information.
  Second..are you using any AAS as well?  If so, what and how much.  
  Thrid..would you be able to share your "pinning" schedule and methods for each of the products used?  IE: Sub-Q in the stomach?  IM localized?  Thx


----------



## Ruturaj (Jul 19, 2011)

I used igf des at 50mcg post workout with peg mgf 200mcg twice week and got wonderful results
currently using des pre workout and mgf thrice week


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 19, 2011)

i need help i am wanting to add somthing to my gear cycles .my stats are 34 years old 5ft 10 230ilbs bf 15% i am gueseing.i have ran several cyle of gear.and am looking to get cutt up and ripped to shreds.i put on size and mass easily with gear but can not get cutt even when my diet and cardio are on point this is where i am looking for help i dont tolerate stims well so i am looking into hgh,igf.need some ideas any peps that would help me plaese let me know thanks.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 19, 2011)

Simple question: do you think peptides > gear?

You could start in a simple way telling the use of each peptide... Like:

Peptide:
Use:
Advantages:
Disvantages:
Sinergy with:
Dosage:


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 19, 2011)

How are you diluting your igf? I've used it before but think I diluted it wrong only using bac water. I've read you have to use acetic acid as well. I didn't notice any thing. Maybe the igf I got was bunk too.
I've also used ipamorelin/mod grf 29 combo and enjoyed it. Got good sleep and fat loss but i have carpal tunnel issues when I use too much hgh peptides.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 20, 2011)

why is this site so shity about talking and learning about this kind of stuff.what should i take and how do i take it to get super cut and ripped to shreds along with my gear?


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 20, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> why is this site so shity about talking and learning about this kind of stuff.what should i take and how do i take it to get super cut and ripped to shreds along with my gear?



That's what I'm talking about


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 21, 2011)

swolchamp i tried to pm you but can not you for some reasone.i am looking for some pep to add to my cycle of gear and can not decide what to go with.my goals are to loose some fat and get vascular and ripped ,cutt to shreds i get plenty of size from my gear and diet and hardcore workouts i do just needing somthing to help me reach taht freaky stage i am after.thinking of somthing like hgh and igf.but wondering if you may know somthing that would be better for me to take thanks.


----------



## Ruturaj (Jul 21, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> swolchamp i tried to pm you but can not you for some reasone.i am looking for some pep to add to my cycle of gear and can not decide what to go with.my goals are to loose some fat and get vascular and ripped ,cutt to shreds i get plenty of size from my gear and diet and hardcore workouts i do just needing somthing to help me reach taht freaky stage i am after.thinking of somthing like hgh and igf.but wondering if you may know somthing that would be better for me to take thanks.



you can take iamo ghrp 2 cjc gh frag igf to cut
or you can follow this cycle
Lean Mass Gain I:

Peptides: GHRP2, Mod GRF(1-29), and IGF1 LR3

Weeks 1-4: GHRP2 + Mod GRF(1-29) 100mcg each AM & PM
IGF1 LR3 50mcg post workout

Weeks 5-8: GHRP2 200mcg AM &PM
Mod GRF(1-29) 100mcg AM & PM

Weeks 9-12 GHRP2 200mcg AM & PM
Mod GRF(1-29) 100mcg AM & PM
IGF1 LR3 75mcg post workout 

Remember to use a carb drink on the days you take igf1 lr3. 				
(cycle is from another member from another board)


----------

